# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Бхагавад-Гита 1.31

## Гокуланатх дас

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны

Опять наткнулся на странный перевод - Бхагавад-Гита 1.31 https://vedabase.io/en/library/bg/1/31/side-by-side/ru/
В комментарии в русском издании "*кшатрии, которые погибают на поле боя*", тогда как в английском "*k?atriya who dies directly in front of the battlefield under K???a’s personal orders*". Но это же очень разные вещи... В русском переводе Кришны нет совсем в этой фразе.
Какой же вариант правильный?

----------


## vijitatma das

Хороший вопрос. Однако вопрос, пожалуй, не в том, куда делся Кришна в этой фразе в русском издании, а откуда Он там взялся в английском. В рукописи Шрилы Прабхупады упоминания о Кришне нет. Нет его и в первом издании "Гиты" 1968 г.:
"It is said that two kinds of men—namely, the Kshatriya who dies directly in front of the battlefield, and the person in the renounced order of life absolutely devoted to spiritual culture—are eligible for entering into the sun-globe, which is so powerful and dazzling" (https://vanisource.org/wiki/BG_1_(1968)).
Однако в издании 1972 г. Кришна вдруг появляется в этом предложении - возможно, при участии Хаягривы Прабху, готовившего текст к печати.
К сожалению, не могу сейчас проверить по комментариям Баладевы Видьябхушаны, но, насколько мне помнится, данное предложение представляет собой пересказ какой-то шлоки из дхарма-шастр. Кришна там не упомянут, разумеется.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Спасибо!

----------

